# Black Beauty Build Up



## KingOBO (May 7, 2018)

There is no greater joy then watching FedEx roll up on a Monday with my bike flight package am I right?   Trying to breath some new life into this Black Beauty frame.  Serial Number 6257.    I'll post pictures along the way.  I've been reading other threads about the BB but feel free to share any info. 

Period correct parts I'm currently looking for:
Sprocket and crank. <--- FOUND BBBB
Seat
BB Wheelset
Better hand grips
BB pedals

Interested in more frames w badges as well.


----------



## KingOBO (May 9, 2018)

Couple sprocket choices.  

Looking for a BB seat and pedals.  PM directly with options and price.


----------

